# oobeFlagNetscape()



## PhoenixFire296

does anyone know what it is or where it came from? i need to know if it's important because i'm cleaning out old programs in hopes that it will remove the annoying adware.


----------



## PhoenixFire296

update: i deleted the program and it had no ill effects on my computer. for anyone else who may have it, i wouldn't worry too much about removing it.


----------

